# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Best time to WILD with wbtb?

## shooshtime

So I went to bed around 2 am last night and woke up around 9:30 this morning. Decided to try to WILD. Got into a descent SP and had some mild Hallucinations with a few odd vibrations and the usual feeling of my body being heavy but basically floating above my bed almost.

My question is was this a good time frame to attempt a WILD or was this bad timing? I didn't have any success but felt close to transitioning a few times. I saw a couple of random scenes from the beach to dinning rooms but nothing significant.

I finally gave up because I was getting restless and thought maybe 30 mins had gone by. To my surprise I got up looked at my clock and it was 11:37. I was really shocked that 2 hours had gone by so quickly.

Anyways if anyone has any input on what times would be best to attempt to do WILDs with a wbtb with going to bed around 2am - 3am i'd really appreciate it.

Thanks!

----------


## shooshtime

Someone chime in and give me a little advice =)

----------


## I_C_U

To do a WBTB WILD, you must wake up from your REM cycle. It differs from person to person, but the aproximity is maybe after 5-7 hours of sleep.

----------


## shooshtime

> To do a WBTB WILD, you must wake up from your REM cycle. It differs from person to person, but the aproximity is maybe after 5-7 hours of sleep.



Thanks, thats what I figured but didn't know if my timing was ok. I hear some people going into rem within an hour and a half or so and didn't know how long you could wait before doing a wbtb. I just realized people do wilds during the day when napping so I guess even the late afternoon using a wbtb with WILD would still work.

----------


## Clyde Machine

You're going to need a chart like this:
http://www.planarportals.com/WEBCOMp...2F3Uca4FGV.jpg

----------

